# Help bunnies/guineas....



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Please..if you are considering a new bunny..or guinea pig..do see if you are able to take one on before the rescues stop homing at Christmas week..remember you will be helping two animals..the one you home and the one we can take in in it's space 

There are loads of rescues turning away animals because they do not have the space  the owners are often very rude to them, I hate to think of what happens to the ones the rescues cannot fit in.


----------

